# Can someone explain the apprenticeship process (start to finish- Ontario)?



## soontobe (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello All, 

I have recently completed my mechanical aptitude test and have been accepted to the IBEW Union, just waiting on the date for the interview. I would like to get answers about the apprenticeship process. I work in a shop currently, so I have limited information on how it works. 

Who trains you in an apprenticeship?
Is it different people everyday?
I hear you get somewhat bullied on the job site, how bad does this actually get? 
How often should I expect to get laid off?
What is the longest period of time you have heard of?
Are you on a different job sites weekly/monthly?
What are the typical hours of an apprentice?
When you actually go to trade school- are you off work for months at a time- how do you get paid during this period? Is it at a different rate?
Do you think an apprenticeship for a very introverted person is a bad idea? 

I have to decide before this interview if this is something I 100% want. I have a solid job now with good pay but no advancements or further education in the future. Thanks for any info or advice.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

soontobe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have recently completed my mechanical aptitude test and have been accepted to the IBEW Union, just waiting on the date for the interview. I would like to get answers about the apprenticeship process. I work in a shop currently, so I have limited information on how it works.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum !

If you haven't already, take a look at this thread. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/so-you-want-become-apprentice-canada-111938/

Responding to that thread may get noticed by more canucks as well.

For some of your questions, calling your local would be best


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I typed out this huge post to answer all of your questions and then Firefox crashed so this will be short, sorry.

This is your golden ticket, I think 1 in 900 get in. Jump in with both feet and don't look back. You will learn tons, meet great people, and make great money to boot.
You will also meet assholes but assholes are everywhere. MOST people will be lovely.
In 5-6 years you will have your license, and then if you want to go back to your ****ty job feel free to do so. But get that license at least and learn a skill that nobody can take away from you.

Introverts make great electricians, I am one myself :thumbsup: nobody likes a loudmouth anyway, especially an arrogant loudmouth apprentice.

One more thing, if you really want to shine and stand out as an apprentice do the following:
*CARRY A SMALL NOTE BOOK AND PEN AT ALL TIMES!* Just do it trust me even if you think you look like a nerd, DO IT!
Also don't show up 30 seconds before your shift with your boots untied.
Get there early. 
If you show initiative and make for a good apprentice, the GOOD foremen that everyone wants to work for will eventually spot you out and keep you.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

soontobe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have recently completed my mechanical aptitude test and have been accepted to the IBEW Union, just waiting on the date for the interview. I would like to get answers about the apprenticeship process. I work in a shop currently, so I have limited information on how it works.
> 
> ...


Can't answer that. It's your decision to make.
P&L


----------

